# looking for nice pier cart and gaff



## Fishin n Huntin (Jun 7, 2012)

im looking for a aluminum pier cart with 8 rod holders and a pier gaff i have marlin xl17 30-06 brand new will be willing to trade for thanks! also will pay cash for right price


----------

